# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > General Emergency Preparedness >  Family Emergency Plan

## Rick

Everyone should have a family emergency plan in place with important information and phone numbers at the very least. 

Ready America has a new interactive plan that allows you to fill in the blanks then print out a personal card for your wallet and for each member of your family as well as a family plan. You can view it at: 

http://ready.adcouncil.org/fep/

----------


## crashdive123

A good reminder and resource for us all.

----------


## Old GI

I spent 6 1/2 years preaching this to the residents of the county where I was the EM Director.  I was surpised how many really did the planning and prep; well, it was hurricane country after all.

----------


## Pal334

Good site, thanks for sharing

----------


## copybiz

I like this Plan very much. Very Important ideas described. Must for every one.

----------


## welderguy

Great reminder and thanks for the link.

----------


## copybiz

Thanks for making us aware about this Plan. I will surely note it down.

----------

